# Show me your



## GaryMGg (Apr 25, 2010)

grinder-based sharpening jigs -- please :biggrin:

I've got a couple of oval skews and I used to sharpen on a belt sander.
It has since bit the bucket.
I've got some ideas for building an adjustable, repeatable, reliable guide for my grinder.
However, before I do, I'd like to see what folks have.

Whatever I do build, I'll post plans after I get the bugs out.
Thanks.
G


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't have one for my new grinder yet either . I've seen Johnrobs on youtube , that he sells plans for at around $5.00 but , haven't commited myself to that . Got an email with some howtos to make one but haven't commited to that one either . Maybe , I'll just wait to see what you come up with ! :biggrin: I think I can dig that email up if you're interested Gary . I'll take a look .

Here id the one by Johnrob281 made http://www.youtube.com/user/johnrob281?blend=2&ob=1


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 26, 2010)

Turn sharpen, turn cut.


----------



## DennisM (Apr 26, 2010)

Messy but it works...


----------



## jbostian (Apr 26, 2010)

GaryMGg said:


> grinder-based sharpening jigs -- please :biggrin:
> 
> I've got a couple of oval skews and I used to sharpen on a belt sander.
> It has since bit the bucket.
> ...


 
I just bought a grinder and have been trying to decide if I want to buy a sharpening system or make one.  I came across this article today.  I think I am going to try and make it.  Here is the link
http://www.finewoodworking.com/pdf/ShopBuiltJig.pdf

Jamie


----------



## brewtang (Apr 26, 2010)

For a skew I actually don't use a grinder, I do them by hand with a diamond stone.  The grinder will give you a hollow grind, making the skew slightly sharper, but losing it;s edge faster.  After a little practice, it's pretty easy and only takes a few more seconds that the grinder.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 26, 2010)

Still using my 4x36 Belt sander for Skews----guess I just like the feel better.
Belts are Blue Nortons---120 grit


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 27, 2010)

The set up I made


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 30, 2010)

I like the JohnRob video for many tools. However, I don't like the idea of sharpening on the side of the grinder wheel. 
It's going to take a little work to make a satisfactory guide for my oval skew, but I think I've got it figured out.
Probably make a prototype next week.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 30, 2010)

GaryMGg said:


> I like the JohnRob video for many tools. However, I don't like the idea of sharpening on the side of the grinder wheel.
> It's going to take a little work to make a satisfactory guide for my oval skew, but I think I've got it figured out.
> Probably make a prototype next week.


 Come to think of it , oval skew is what I use . Will you be posting pics here ? I'm anxious to see what you come up with .


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 30, 2010)

Pics and plans (or, at least a formal description of how I make it as that as formal as my plans usually get).

The way I figure, the guide has to be oval to hold the steel solidly, and it has to be
angled the same as the angle of the blade (which in my case is 30 degrees). 
Then, it has to be elevated such that the angle of the grind is maintained. 
Finally, it has to run perpendicular to the rotation of the stone so as to get a consistent edge.
Oh, and the guide has to be perfectly even so it can flipped (rolled) 180 degrees to act as a
guide for the other side.
Now, all I gotta do is make time to test that theory with a prototype. :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Apr 30, 2010)

GaryMGg said:


> I like the JohnRob video for many tools. However, I don't like the idea of sharpening on the side of the grinder wheel.
> It's going to take a little work to make a satisfactory guide for my oval skew, but I think I've got it figured out.
> Probably make a prototype next week.



Gary I'm with you, I've always warned against using the side of a grinding wheel, it seems to me I read or was told that it breaks down the wheel faster and can lead to catastrophic failure.


----------



## Umeubbe (May 4, 2010)

Hello, this is my grinder.

I have a German band grinding that goes in the water so it can never be too hot as it destroys the hardening. I usually sharpen knives on it, but then I started turning so I made a jig so that I can also sharpen my lathe steel and it works very well.

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 5, 2010)

Here are some plans by Jean Michel (who passed away too young).


----------



## JimMc7 (May 5, 2010)

Pricey, but purpose-built Tormek SVS-50 jig will work on a bench grinder using the BGM-100 grinder jig mounting system. I use this setup to establish the skew grind, then finish on a Tormek (optional). I also use a diamond hone several times between Tormek sharpenings. Other Tormek jigs make the sharpening process easier to repeat but you can do all that with shop-built stops.

http://www.tormek.com/images/jigs/svs50/svs50_600.jpg


----------



## jwoodwright (May 5, 2010)

*Side Grinding is Dangerous...*

Several problems with side grinding with a standard wheel.

#1  Not made for it.  There are specialized wheels made for side grinding...

#2  The paper label is part of the wheel safety.  Removing it removes a safety layer.

#3  How do you "dress" the side of the wheel?

I've seen the damage that a catastrophic wheel failure, where it fragments at high speed.  People have died from this.

That's why you always do a "ring" test and use a very "light" touch on the wheel.  Never grind Aluminum or Brass.  These cause wheel to heat up and fail...

Ring Test?  Use a screwdriver to hold wheel, tap lightly with a wrench.  Sure hear a pure nice ring...   Anything else, Do Not Use...   So, be safe out there...


----------



## Jgrden (May 13, 2010)

PaulDoug, what does the thing in the center photo do???

Clueless in Conroe.

John


----------



## Mr Vic (May 13, 2010)

Jiohn..looks like his version of the Varigrind jig. For sharpening fingernail gauges....Check ou the Oneway site for a video tutorial...I broke down and bought their system....


----------



## GaryMGg (May 18, 2010)

FYI: I'm still following this thread and planning to make a jig and post plans.
My work schedule has gotten very busy again and I'm traveling a bit too so
things are moving slower than I expected.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 18, 2010)

Gary,
     I have a plan somewhere in my book of stuff that shows how to make a wooden sku sharpening jig. I am working late and will email it to you asap.


----------



## GaryMGg (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Glenn


----------



## Umeubbe (May 22, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> PaulDoug, what does the thing in the center photo do???
> 
> Clueless in Conroe.
> 
> John


 
Jgrden Hello! 

I think the equivalent thing is on this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmolYysGzpM

So where the steel is bolted into the jig so you can move to the right and left to get the round shape of the steel. Damn, I'm bad at explaining it in English, maybe someone else can help me. 

Anyway, I made an attempt. 
Sincerely / Urban


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 22, 2010)

Umeubbe said:


> Jgrden Hello!
> 
> I think the equivalent thing is on this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmolYysGzpM
> ...



It looks like a fingernail jig.  You lock the tool in the upper section and put the  little ball into the rest and swivel the tool back and forth to get the fingernail profile.


----------



## RHossack (May 22, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> PaulDoug, what does the thing in the center photo do???


John ... he told me he had a unique way of keeping the mrs in line ...


----------



## Jgrden (May 22, 2010)

Umeubbe said:


> Jgrden Hello!
> 
> I think the equivalent thing is on this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmolYysGzpM
> ...


That video explained it. Thank you very much. I need one of those. Don't worry, my Swedish is much worst. Your English is fine.


----------



## phillywood (May 22, 2010)

Chuckie I am not getting what you're trying to show in that picture. either my eyes are getting bad or picture is taken too far from the object. Please expalin.
Oh, BTW last time i checked I wasn't related to any Bush family and I ain't got theOIL well in my back yards so If you guys can help to save a little money, that would be really appreciated. I am sure some one has been in this trade long enough that he made soemthing to work.,


----------



## phillywood (May 22, 2010)

Glen can youshare that please?


----------



## Chuck Key (May 23, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Chuckie I am not getting what you're trying to show in that picture. either my eyes are getting bad or picture is taken too far from the object. Please expalin.
> Oh, BTW last time i checked I wasn't related to any Bush family and I ain't got theOIL well in my back yards so If you guys can help to save a little money, that would be really appreciated. I am sure some one has been in this trade long enough that he made soemthing to work.,


 
I was trying to show my sharpening setup and show its position relative to my lathe. The sharpening system was purchased from PSI: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCGRIND4.html 

I do not live in Texas so no oil well here either but I would like to save someone a few buck and am thinking of putting my system in classifieds in the next couple of days at $75 shipped. Here is close shot of the system shown in the original photo.






Hope that clears up your question if you were talking about my picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Chuckie


----------



## Jgrden (May 23, 2010)

Chickie:

I need one, but my oil well stopped pumping after five trips to the hospital. Heh, heh, heh. The alternative was not good.

Good luck.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 20, 2010)

I've not followed up on this because I ended up buying a Grizzly wet slow-speed grinder from Steve.
That's pushed the need for me to build a sharpening jig pretty low on my list.
When time permits and I do make a jig, I'll be sure to upload it for those who want to make on like it.


----------



## Rick1096 (Sep 23, 2010)

Noticed that you have a plan for a wooden sku sharping jig.
Could you e-mail a copy of the plan.
I would sure appreciate it.
emorris@wb4me.com


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 23, 2010)

I ordered the plans from UTUBE for $5 on JonRobs sharpening jig.  Took about an hour to build (out os scrape) and it works like a dream to me.  I don't have a pic yet but I was sharpening on a belt sander also and tired of shreading belts.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll post this again for anybody still following this thread.  Based mine on the design at www.aroundthewoods.com  under the tool sharpening section.  Best site on the internet for the impoverished woodturner like me


----------

